# Conditions at WB



## Bassin' Fool (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone been out? I imagine the water is high and muddy since the rain and wind earlier in the week. How bad is it? Anyone know the water temp?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I drove by the west end and west ramp on Tuesday and it was really muddy, by now I’m not sure but it should have cleared some , the bays should be clearer. The docks were flooded at the west ramp on Tuesday.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

High and chilly... 2'7" above summer pool and 45° F dam discharge.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd give it another 3 or 4 days....if your gonna go anyway I'd concentrate your efforts twords the afternoon...these nighttime temps aren't helping anything.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Walked the dam on friday, 4-20-18 around 11am to 2 pm. Windy, high, muddy. No bites but that sun felt good


----------



## Gene Z (Oct 10, 2015)

I just got home from WB. The water is high. West of Rock Springs looked very dirty. I did not even try fishing there. The Rock Springs Rd docks are under water so I launched at the campground. Jay Lake area and near the dam the water was dirty, but not nearly as bad as the west end looked. No fish were caught.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

fished there this morning....main lake was 47 deg.....bay's were 50-51 deg....trolled the dam area and some bay's on the north side for about 3 1/2 hour's.....nothing caught


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Friday night the docks were still under water.


----------



## jetdrivr (Sep 22, 2004)

Heading out this afternoon (Monday). Anyone know if the Rock Springs docks are still unusable for launching? Thanks!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

jetdrivr said:


> Heading out this afternoon (Monday). Anyone know if the Rock Springs docks are still unusable for launching? Thanks!


As of yesterday (Sun) they were still under water

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetdrivr (Sep 22, 2004)

miked913 said:


> As of yesterday (Sun) they were still under water
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

We fished yesterday 9-4 caught one small musky trolling, north side bay. Water is destroyed, needs to clean up some. Great day on the water though and glad I got the skunk out of the boat from the last couple trips, weather finally seasonal.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2018)

Went out sunday and the eastern part of lake by the damn was much clearer and my graph said about 50 degrees, lost one big muskie fishing for bass


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Well at least you had a hook up. I saw nothing fishing near the dam. I was in my Yak. But it was a nice day.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

4/23/18 westbranch dam shore fishing was ok at best last night. Fished it from 7-9:45. Tossing small perch pattern rapala caught 2 eyes within 10 minutes of each other. Wind turned from southwest to west for about 10 minutes and the fish just appeared. Lost 1 maybe another half hour later...one of the eyes was still milting.

Don.


----------



## jetdrivr (Sep 22, 2004)

Fished it from 3:30 to 7:30 yesterday. One 17” walleye off a main lake point in 14 FOW with a white jig tipped with minnow (released). Made several drifts over same spot and no other takers. Water is muddy and high (as previously reported). Main lake temps were 49 degrees. Bays in the low 50’s.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I've never caught a eye at WB. I've never tried but have seen many marks on the graph that look like it could be eye's


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

question,do they stock eyes at wb, its alot closer to my house than mos but I rarely fish there.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

So I've heard and seen proof that it has been stocked, although it would seem not consistently...the amount of small eyes I've seen tells me either the spawning efforts are far more successful than some think or the stockings are kept kinda quiet...that being said. It's not Berlin... definitely not skeeter...and maybe not even Berlin....lots of shoreline structure..lots of mid lake structure...plenty of weeds...and tough to learn...are they there?? Absolutely...have I ever caught a limit...umm no...so I guess the big issue is...how much effort are you willing to put in...eyes are caught at skeeter...earned at the branch...plus you have big toothy critters to work around...and a healthy white bass population...kinda iffy crappies...and about June the lake lice get THICK...it's litteraly 5 minutes away from me though and I enjoy chasing all species so it's pretty much up to you.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.the-daily-record.com/news/20180423/get-ready-for-fantastic-season-of-walleye-fishing


----------



## jetdrivr (Sep 22, 2004)

westbranchbob said:


> are they there?? Absolutely...have I ever caught a limit...umm no...so I guess the big issue is...how much effort are you willing to put in...eyes are caught at skeeter...earned at the branch.


Perfectly stated. West Branch is by far my favorite (and closest) body of water that I fish. Walleye are always my targeted species, but I am slowly getting addicted to musky fishing. My success rate for walleye at WB is average to below average. It can be a very tough lake to figure out on any given day. I guess that is why I keep going back. If it were easy, everyone would be doing it!


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

Anyone have an update on the water. Still really muddy ?


----------



## tsquare (May 7, 2004)

walked the dam this afternoon basin rocks were visible about 3 foot out there was one boat trolling.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Water at the East boat ramp still pretty muddy...gave it a few hours on the flats with only a white bass and a maybe muskie, maybe snagged carp..who knows..give it another week things should get better.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

The few times I have went there for walleye specifically , I have taken on 2 separate limits . When I do target them I have done very well .


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Stopped by last night. The water is now about an inch below the concrete. The dock is usable.


----------



## Catfished (Apr 13, 2018)

Water today was 48-50. Still early.


----------



## zcomanche21 (Jul 28, 2016)

So, are the ramps and docks usable at the Rock Spring ramps?


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

fx210dc said:


> So, are the ramps and docks usable at the Rock Spring ramps?


Yes the lake is right around summer pool


----------



## lenfishing17 (Apr 1, 2017)

I have a bass tournament here this weekend? What would be some baits of choice? Or spots?


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I personally don't target bass.. however I run into quite a few chasing eyes with lipless cranks and swimbaits...more smalies down near the dam area..never caught any in any other spots away from the dam... haven't seen much shad in the bays yet either but I would think back of silver bay..jay lake...maybe the saddle in between goose island and the shore... would probably look at those spots fist...and if your a jig pitcher I can't help you...never been a fan of that.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Another thing is the dirty water , pretty stained on Tuesday both ends of lake, didn’t get up by the dam or some of the back bays. Saying rain on Friday so may still b muddy this weekend.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

NW side of lake is usually warmest. Bass should be pre spawn. I would suggest spinnerbaits or jigs. Structure near spawning flats like humps, points, creek arms or drops should hold some Bass. If the rain that is coming is warm they may move shallower. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## lenfishing17 (Apr 1, 2017)

Thank you


----------

